
The Pixelbook Go Is a Smaller Cheaper Google-Made Chromebook - nwrk
https://gizmodo.com/the-pixelbook-go-is-a-smaller-cheaper-google-made-chrom-1839059378
======
iamgopal
I want to live in the world where 650 USD is cheaper.

~~~
dudus
Cheaper than the previous model. The original Chromebook pixel was 1000 usd

------
sunstone
Looks a lot like the Asus C403 but without the SD card slot.

